# looking for south ga lease



## florida boy (Feb 24, 2009)

looking for lease in southwest ga . Grady,decatur,thomas,early,or clay county . please pm with info .Thanks !!


----------



## GREG66 (Mar 2, 2009)

Phillip , if you find something let me know . We are looking also.


----------



## Whitetail Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

Check out our website:  www.north-america-outdoors.com


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 7, 2009)

Do a search here for Boondocks sportsman lodge.We are located in Early county close to the river.We have daily and seasonal rates.We have lodge,camping,fishing good deere and turkey.Turkey lease is 500 for seasonal.


----------



## double ought (Mar 13, 2009)

*hunting club*

i've got 176 acres in marion county


----------



## florida boy (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks but marion county is a little far for me .


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## Baypole (Mar 25, 2009)

I've got two 1,200 acre tracts for lease in Thomas County.  Also, I have got another lease available with a 5,000 sq. ft. lodge that sleeps 14, that can come with 381 acres and can be combined with the 1,200 acre tracts if needed.  Thanks!  PM me for details!!!


----------



## jbandito (Jun 23, 2009)

We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------



## florida boy (Jun 24, 2009)

I found a lease in Ft Gaines . thanks for reply !


----------

